# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Fast heart beat/breathing when trying to WILD

## bellatrix18

I tend to focus on using reality checks as my main method as it's given me the best result but I love to try WILD too but just can't seem to get it.

I always feel really heavy, have HI and feel tingling all over my body but once I get to the 'tingly' stage I feel my body tense and my heart races. I feel like I've been running a marathon or something and I'm out of breath. I don't know why, at the beginning I think it was excitement about HI/feeling like I might be entering SP but it happens even when I'm not freaking out and always pulls me out of my WILD attempts.

Anyone else get this or know what it is???

----------


## Visage

This grabbed my attention. I experience this every damn time. Like you say, it often pulls me out of trying to WILD. I don't think that everyone experiences this, but everyone does experience changes in breathing. You normally slow down your breathing and don't notice when you're falling asleep, but the fact that you're trying to WILD means that you are hyper-aware of your body. Perhaps you should avoid thinking about your breathing at all costs. For me, that seems to help a lot. Otherwise, I have yet to find a way to fix it. 

I remember reading in some guide a while back about how fast breathing can be part of doing a WILD for many people, so I don't know if it's really abnormal. But I rarely see people mention it.

----------


## Reamous

This happens to me as well. I make it to a point where I seem to "fall" through my bed, which is usually accompanied by dizziness and vertigo. Then my heart quickens and I almost gasp for air. By then I'm out of the SP or whatever.

----------


## Amandaceline

Oh yes! I actually just came on dreamviews with a purpose to start a thread asking about this.

 I just tried WILD, 1 1/2 hours after I woke up, so it was quite bright and my window was open.

This is the first time I've seriously attempted a WILD, so I laid down and relaxed.

Every once in a while I'd open my eyes, but mostly I'd stay still. I'd focus on my breathing, in and out.

Then, about ten minutes in I felt my body become heavy and feel tingly. I only saw HI once in a while, fleetingly, like miniature dreams, but then my heart sped up, raced, beat much louder. I hadn't heard of this happening to anyone else so I sort of freaked out and moved, snapping myself out of WILD.

I';m glad it's not only me.

----------


## Amandaceline

Hey guys! A quick search led me to several threads about this! Apparently it's not just us, and it's a hallucination.
http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/rapid-...tempts-127611/
http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/how-ge...-heart-127463/

----------


## bellatrix18

Wow I had no idea that so many people experienced the same thing! Thanks for the links Amandaceline! They were a really interesting read.

The closest I've come to riding through it was the other night when I tried 'feeling' my dream body moving around and put so much focus on to this that I _almost_ forgot about my breathing/heartbeat. But the feeling kept getting worse-like I couldn't physically breath any more, and my chest felt tight and tensed. it eventually became too much for me and it pulled me out of sp.

I'm going to try getting up immediately when it starts to happen and check my pulse in RL. Then I'll have proof on whether its hallucinatory or not. Maybe knowing that it's all in my head will help me stay calm throughout.

----------


## venn99

> Wow I had no idea that so many people experienced the same thing! Thanks for the links Amandaceline! They were a really interesting read.
> 
> The closest I've come to riding through it was the other night when I tried 'feeling' my dream body moving around and put so much focus on to this that I _almost_ forgot about my breathing/heartbeat. But the feeling kept getting worse-like I couldn't physically breath any more, and my chest felt tight and tensed. it eventually became too much for me and it pulled me out of sp.
> 
> I'm going to try getting up immediately when it starts to happen and check my pulse in RL. Then I'll have proof on whether its hallucinatory or not. Maybe knowing that it's all in my head will help me stay calm throughout.



I haven't found it to be a hallucination.  This happens every single time I try a wild.  I get hundreds of HI per night trying to do this.  But entering into one of these images / dream states is next to impossible due to my heart rate and breathing as well my whole body starts to spasm and I have to move around in order for it to stop.  There is no way I can sit still because it just gets worse and worse until I either stop focusing or like I said move out of it  .  I don't know what is going on.  If I didn't have this "block" I am sure I could wild every single night.

----------


## gab

@venn99 - please check the date of the last post and try not to reply to posts in which OP was not here in a while. 

It's not uncommon to get faster heart beat and breathing when WILDing, just before entering a dream. Happens to me too, although not always. Take it as a natural occurence, don't pay attention to it and just enter your images to be in a LD.

Sensations, HH and types of entry into WILD.

This thread locked. Please reply in PM if you wish.

----------

